# Photo C&C please



## Bowhnter (Oct 24, 2014)

I suck at taking pictures. There are clearly several talented photographers here.
I have spent the last 2-3 days looking at this section, and trying various manual adjustments, etc.

The manual adjustments have not quite worked for me, so today I went back to the drawing board with lighting and effects.

It is possible now that I may go back to manual since I have added the mirror, and turned the table so more natural light is present.

Thoughts please? Thank you in advance.

ETA: I am using a Sony Cybershot DSC-HX9...flash was used in these photos. I have a cheap light tent Lima Studio with not so good lights that came with it.


----------



## mike4066 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not a photographer but when I look at the pic there are a 2 things I see. 

1. The flash in the 3rd pic it's reflecting off background object and pulls your eye away from the razor. 

2. Thee shadows seem a bit hard.  I'd try and soften up that light source. Move it further back or diffuse it. 


I like the setup in the first pic


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not a big 'fan' of using a flash for 'product' photography.

Even a 'cheap light tent' is better then none.  Get the right lighting, reduce the number of 'things' that pull you away from the subject, and experiment with the f/## to get everything in focus.




Scott (nice pen) B


----------



## BSea (Oct 24, 2014)

All in all, not bad.  I think the colors look pretty accurate, and you depth of field isn't too far off.  But getting it right would help sharpen up the details a bit.  For example: In the picture of the razor.  The left part of the blade cartridge (furthest from the camera) is a little out of focus.  But the edge of the blade cartridge closest to the camera on the lower right is crystal clear.

Are you using a tripod?  If not, get one.  And use a remote shutter release if you aren't already.  They are cheap, and easy to use.  Alternately, you can used the timed shutter release.  

If your camera is capable of shooting HRD, then use it.  My camera takes 3 pictures, and places 2 on the memory card with the 2nd being the combined photos of all 3 pictures.  Another reason to have a tripod.

I do agree with the others about getting better lighting.  If you really want to show off your pens, then pictures are essential.  But your's are much better than average.


----------



## studioseven (Oct 24, 2014)

Just a comment on photos one and two.  You always want your subject to draw the viewers eyes toward the center of the photo.  This was accomplished in photo one.  The viewer naturally follows the direction of the pen in towards the center of the shot.  However in photo two, with the pen reversed, the viewers eyes are directed out of the photo.  This lessens the impact of your subject.
Seven


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't take pic's without getting abused...so I don't post pics. Couple of notes...Cigar cap is over turned and the razor is under turned at the cap end. The mirror doesn't work...maybe a nice gradient background?


----------



## Bowhnter (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. I can use the info going forward as I see what each comment is pointing out.

Since I have the tent and the side lights that came with it, would a light over the top be sufficient, or do I need to trash these and get 3 completely different lights?

As far as the mirror, I don't really want a mirror like this but rather a satin finished mirror that just show a little reflection... I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## studioseven (Oct 24, 2014)

Instead of a mirror, use a pane of glass with a black cloth underneath it.  The pen's reflection will show up on the glass just like a mirror.  For fun try different colored cloths.

Seven


----------



## StuartCovey (Oct 24, 2014)

studioseven said:


> Instead of a mirror, use a pane of glass with a black cloth underneath it.  The pen's reflection will show up on the glass just like a mirror.  For fun try different colored cloths.
> 
> Seven



Yes, I agree.  The mirror gives to much of a reflection.  Use a piece of glass (the glass form a large picture frame works) and place it on top of some solid colored fabric. (black, tan, white, etc.) Just play around and see what works.

Also the note pad in the first photo and the wood thing in the third photo distract from the pen.  Try to keep it just with the pen and the rock.

Here's one of my recent photos done in a home made light setup, with a piece of glass on a white cotton lining cloth (like you get from fabric stores for in quilts and stuff).   The camera is set so it actually shows up a light tan instead of pure white, but still give an accurate color of the pen.


----------



## farmer (Dec 8, 2014)

*light tents*



Bowhnter said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I can use the info going forward as I see what each comment is pointing out.
> 
> Since I have the tent and the side lights that came with it, would a light over the top be sufficient, or do I need to trash these and get 3 completely different lights?
> 
> As far as the mirror, I don't really want a mirror like this but rather a satin finished mirror that just show a little reflection... I just haven't found it yet.


 

Slightly underexposed............. IT TAKES LIGHT TO SEE COLOR...........
And It takes filters to remove Polarized light and reflection,
and I photograph most of my wood products with light 7x brighter then the sun..............................................................

There is nothing wrong with using a flash to do Product photography that is what the professionals use more then any other kind of lighting.
Join a photography forum, run a thread on how to get the best quality photographs on  pen that has a ( smooth ) surface.
KEY WORD BEST QUALITY PICTURES.

Photography on the Net, is a good photography forum.

Buy, read, the book Light Science and Magic.
There is a special section in there on photographing exotic woods with a clear SMOOTH finish..............................................

And a light tent is never mentioned......................... 
If you read the book you will understand light and polarized light and its reflection.
Once you understand polarized light, that when the light strikes a smooth surface it becomes polarized reflection  GLARE.
And the only way to control polarized light in a Light tent would be to make another tent inside the light tent made out of linear polarized film....

In layman's terms the light tent produces glare...... on All non metallic smooth surfaces.

 And the book will educate you so you don't go out and buy needless equipment.

And use paper for a back drop, white and black works well.

The book is worth buying..........................
.

Farmer


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bowhunter, First of all, I know next to nothing about photography, I just know what I like.

 So garner what you like from the other comments, but the only valid 'issue' I saw brought up was that the end of some of the subjects were out of focus, example given of the far side of the razor cartridge. BUT, I like your pictures a lot, I could agree with using just the rock, and losing the notebook in the Pen shot, but I actually like the mirror, and I think the quality of you images is pretty damn good!!


----------

